# Globe & Mail on Canuck iPhone freaks



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I wonder who among us here were covered in this article? 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv...ogy/?page=rss&id=RTGAM.20070803.wgtiphone0803


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> I wonder who among us here were covered in this article?
> 
> globeandmail.com: What's an iPhone worth in Canada?


Yeah he 'forgot' to declare it. :lmao:


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

The writer of the article contacted me about my iPhone.....but I guess my story was boring compared to the one he wrote about


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

I was contacted as well, although I only spoke with him briefly. I didn't really have much to contribute either, to be fair, since mine is primarily used as a secondary device for research purposes, rather than as my primary phone.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I offered to meet and he told me that the newspaper isn't running the article??
I guess he had enough material.


Guy


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

I was interviewed about a month before it was released for a similar article in the Globe, I answered her questions but didn't want to be quoted...never did see the article...

-s


----------

